# So when does my warning level go down?



## _ORiON_ (Feb 24, 2006)

so when? i admit i done somethin wrong a month ago asking for a warez and then giving me my first warning lvl. would that be there for the rest of my membership here? its permanent? any way or thing to make it back to 0?


----------



## teh_raf3 (Feb 24, 2006)

QUOTE(_ORiON_ @ Feb 24 2006 said:


> any way or thing to make it back to 0?



yes, donate 500$ to each staff member... that should about do it I guess...


----------



## Helmut (Feb 24, 2006)

Just try not to do something wrong from now, and you will not have to care about that warning lvl.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Feb 24, 2006)

1st: You just irritate the Staff when you ask questions like this.

2nd: The only way the warning meter goes down is when the Staff think you are being a good and contributing member of this forum.

In all honesty, you should be lucky that you weren't banned right off the bat since requesting warez is one of the offenses that causes the most bans.


----------



## _ORiON_ (Feb 24, 2006)

all right, okay... relax i'll zipper my mouth then. 

just spank me again when im being naughty.


----------



## Chouonsoku (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow... that sounded really bad...


----------



## corbs132 (Feb 24, 2006)

wait a minute.... ORiON is a warez release group lol no wonder he was asking for roms. and i mean keygens not actual files. Sorry for irrevalant post! lol


----------



## djgarf (Feb 24, 2006)

QUOTE(_ORiON_ @ Feb 24 2006 said:


> just spank me again when im being naughty.



careful or puck WILL take you up on that offer....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









on a side note i have NEVER reduced anyone's warning level as i believe once it's there it should stay there


----------



## Shinji (Feb 24, 2006)

QUOTE(_ORiON_ @ Feb 24 2006 said:


> just spank me again when im being naughty.


Best quote of the day! =)


----------



## _ORiON_ (Feb 25, 2006)

QUOTE(corbs132 @ Feb 25 2006 said:


> wait a minute.... ORiON is a warez release group lol no wonder he was asking for roms. and i mean keygens not actual files. Sorry for irrevalant post! lol








  wait a minute, im not in any way involved with that group, i just liked this alias and used it. besides, if i were in that group i would not need to ask for it in here 'coz there are other places software piracy is excellent


----------



## TPi (Feb 25, 2006)

amptor and now this guy complaining about warning levels, and yet I've never even seen a warning level for anyone on this forum.  Is there some option I have turned off, or do I have to view their profile or something?  And if it's as hidden for everyone else as it is for me, you shouldn't be worrying, guys.


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 25, 2006)

Only staff and the warnee can see their own warning level.


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah... speaking of warning levels.... I didn't even do anything.  Someone hacked my account and I guess posted something.  I don't even know what it was.  I've had this warning level for I guess over a month.  It would be REALLY nice if someone could take it off.  Sorry to annoy the staff, but I believe that it's time....


----------



## Puck The Joker (Feb 25, 2006)

QUOTE(- Wrath of God - @ Feb 24 2006 said:


> Yeah... speaking of warning levels.... I didn't even do anything.Â Someone hacked my account and I guess posted something.Â I don't even know what it was.Â I've had this warning level for I guess over a month.Â It would be REALLY nice if someone could take it off.Â Sorry to annoy the staff, but I believe that it's time....
> 
> 
> FYI, I don't care what you "believe". You used to have a 20% warning level until it was discovered that 10% of it was due to your account being "hijacked". The other 10% you earned yourself, and its up to the person who gave it to you to remove it. If it had been me, I would never remove it because I haven't seen you act like a contributing member of the forum.
> ...


----------



## _ORiON_ (Feb 25, 2006)

no offense but how do you "act like a contributing member of the forum"? are there things to be done here aside from posting, which of course to post opinions not violating the rule? 

p.s. and i'm not worried anymore about the warning lvl, well, for now


----------

